# Veneer Supplies The Incredible Box of Veneers (Premimum)



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been looking at some of the Certainly Wood special packs - they sell 100 sq ft for $40 for domestics and $60 for exotics. This sounds like a similar deal, but the entry price is a bit higher…

Oh well. I still need to figure out veneering, which means clearing enough bench space that I can do my test-table with some rosewood veneer I got cheap at Rockler a few years ago. If it works out, I'll worry about bigger projects.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Dave thanks for the link.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just going to look the other way and pretend like you didn't post this. OK - I'll just order one, maybe two…..

This would be a more cost effective way for making A&C inlays than buying 1/2 or 3/4 thick pieces.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

+1 on the link Dave!

I had (some time ago) bought the domestic pack from Certainly Wood, I believe the price + shipping was the same.

It was ok, just nothing really spectacular (grain wise), A lot of narrows (<=4"), common species (red oak, soft maple, a few walnut, pine). The labeling was nice!

It would be good to hear an experience withe the "exotics" pack.

If you consider the VeneerSupplies boxes, wait for the free shipping deals otherwise you can really get dinged at checkout.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Think Paul aka Shipwright has posted some links to his suppliers? Memory serves me right he has a small stash


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I found Certainly Wood via Paul's recommendation. I have a $300 stack of (28 pieces, I think) ash burl veneer from them waiting for me to feel competent enough to do the top for our dining room table. Going to be a few practice pieces before that happens though.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

It'll look great Dave!

My biggest challenge to currently overcome is getting the edges clean and straight for a veneer "panel" glue up. Almost have it figured out, but still get an occasional chip/splinter on the side that can be a bugger to deal with and hide.

Kinda why I like to keep practicing on smaller items where I have a full sheet available that will avoid the splicing.

Book matching burls is another challenge for me since they tend to be way flaky and usually I only have enough for a single go.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Splint! For the table, I think I have 4 spares (if my math was correct) if I do a sunburst with the burls. I still need to lay them all out and see for sure, but the picture in my brain says that'll work nicely. My plan currently is to do a 4-way piece in the center, then have the rest radiating out from that, so I don't have the super-skinny wedges to deal with.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Don't try and get me to purchase any more veneer. I probably have 10,000 sq ft of misc. veneers. I spent too much time on ebay when veneer was a lot cheaper than it is today.

The people that you stated is selling the veneers. I sold them some of mine when I bought s big bundle of veneer called leopardwood. We were both bidding but I won. That was probably 10 years or more ago. I'm not sure if I've used any of it yet.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Don t try and get me to purchase any more veneer. I probably have 10,000 sq ft of misc. veneers. I spent too much time on ebay when veneer was a lot cheaper than it is today.
> 
> The people that you stated is selling the veneers. I sold them some of mine when I bought s big bundle of veneer called leopardwood. We were both bidding but I won. That was probably 10 years or more ago. I m not sure if I ve used any of it yet.
> 
> - Karson


I'm not up to 10K sq.ft. yet, but I'm trying 8^)

I have bought a fair amount from ebay and it seemed that it came from small operations/dealers, always great quality and samples of their other woods added in.

The leopard wood I have is set aside for something special, wonder if it came from your original batch?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Post me a picture of the piece of leopard wood that you have and I'll confirm it to mine. You can send it to my email.


----------

